# Funny Flash



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

May strike some as being too vulgar, but what the heck. Watch it and kill some time

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/189358

There are other JC series on the bottom. Have fun!


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

Great game. Gave me a good laugh. I did get the third one wrong.

Josh


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Lmao !!!!!!!!!


----------

